# Franklin Richards (Full Potential) Vs.Thanos with Infinity Gauntlet



## Phoenix3 (Jan 27, 2006)

Thanos dismantled the entire Marvel Universe in a day.So Im,m going with Thanos.Don't believe anyone could take him as long as he has the gauntlet.Any suggestions on who would win,if not Franklin,then who?


----------



## Rice Ball (Jan 27, 2006)

Franklin = Reality Controller
Thanos = Reality controller, Mind Controller, Time Controller.
Also remember the Reality gem is super powered by the Power Gem.

The Living Tribune could take him down, he alone has power over the gems. A whole host of cosmics failed to get the glove from him.



edit- ps i'm the most bias person on this forum when Thanos is mentioned


----------



## Id (Jan 27, 2006)

Rice Ball said:
			
		

> Franklin = Reality Controller
> Thanos = Reality controller, Mind Controller, Time Controller.
> Also remember the Reality gem is super powered by the Power Gem.
> 
> ...



Yup he/she is.  

I give it to Thanos IG as well.


----------



## Insipidipity (Jan 27, 2006)

Yea... the IG is kinda like:  The Hulk, the flash, Xavier, Franklin Richards, Adam Warlock, Zoom, and Doctor Doom combined.


----------



## shibigoku (Jan 27, 2006)

Isn't there a rule where we can't do these kinds of matches... I mean, they could be finghting for all eternity.


----------



## Nybarius (Jan 27, 2006)

The Infinity Gauntlet, for the most part, is limited only by the imagination of the user.  Thanos would crack Franklin Richard's mind.  In no time, even just using one gem at a time, a la Adam Warlock with IG vs Dr. Strange.


----------

